# Guilty pleasures?



## Flea (Aug 31, 2009)

Even the most health-minded people in the world have their downfall.  We all have something we can't say no to.  What's yours?

One of my favorite unhealthy pleasures is dining at the Waffle House.  I only do it a couple times a year because it has a habit of staying with me ... :fart:... but it's sooooooo good.

Anyone else?  Don't be shy now.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2009)

My very own meatlovers medium sized pizza... I can be such a pig sometimes. Heh


----------



## Big Don (Aug 31, 2009)

Lobster drenched in drawn butter, mmmmm mmmm. My wallet helps me keep that to a minimum...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2009)

pretzels n dip.  v.bad 4 me.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fine tequila, good chocolate and fine cigars-all at the same time, and usually after some fat red meat laden meal, like a nice 32 oz. porterhouse, with a bottle or two of decent cabernet.....

....luckily, I just don't get to go with all of them that often. When I do, though-whooo boy!


----------



## Carol (Aug 31, 2009)

Caviar, esp with some fine vodka.

Can't do that often, and its a no-no for a Type A but on the very rare opportunities that I get to indulge........


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 31, 2009)

Chocolate anything. Cake, ice cream, milk, name it. My absolute favorite is the British Cadburys Dairy Milk Bar, gotta pay a premium for them over here, but theyre worth it!! mmmmmmmm


----------



## Carol (Aug 31, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Chocolate anything. Cake, ice cream, milk, name it. My absolute favorite is the British Cadburys Dairy Milk Bar, gotta pay a premium for them over here, but theyre worth it!! mmmmmmmm


 
CAAAAAKE!!

[yt]CydAhobAQS8[/yt]


----------



## David43515 (Aug 31, 2009)

Baskin Robins 31 flavors (not all 31, but anything w/o coffee in it.)


----------



## crushing (Aug 31, 2009)

Tasty craft beers.  It was nearly my fall down Saturday night. . . errr. . .I mean down fall.  Even had a delicious Wildflower mead.  It was about 4 oz pour, but it must have packed some calories.


----------



## Flea (Aug 31, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> CAAAAAKE!!




It's a good thing that's some solid plastic or _nobody_ would have gotten to enjoy it.  

The other day at an ice cream shoppe I ordered a slice of midnight chocolate cake with buttercream frosting.  Then I had them top it with both hot fudge and whipped cream.  The guy behind the counter proposed to me on the spot.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 31, 2009)

Flea said:


> It's a good thing that's some solid plastic or _nobody_ would have gotten to enjoy it.
> 
> The other day at an ice cream shoppe I ordered a slice of midnight chocolate cake with buttercream frosting. Then I had them top it with both hot fudge and whipped cream. The guy behind the counter proposed to me on the spot.


 
Chocolate cake, hot fudge *and* MA???? Be still my beating heart, I think *I'm* in love....We'd be damn lucky to live to 50, but man what a great way to go!!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Aug 31, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Chocolate anything. Cake, ice cream, milk, name it. My absolute favorite is the British Cadburys Dairy Milk Bar, gotta pay a premium for them over here, but theyre worth it!! mmmmmmmm


 
I've had those when I was visiting England...really, really nice, especially the ones with nuts. In my opinion, we have better food here in America, but there are some things that the English and Europeans do right, and one of them is chocolate. Also, I love having double cream in my coffee when I'm there.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ice Cream

Cheesecake

Cake

Pie

Beef Jerky

In & Out Hamburgers (fast food out here in the West).

Afternoon Tea (it's the sweets that comes with it).

Life is good.


----------



## Stac3y (Sep 1, 2009)

Red Hot Blues tortilla chips. Cheesecake. Frozen margaritas. Warm brownies with vanilla ice cream and chocolate syrup. Jiffy cornbread. Gingerbread. I could go on....and on....and on.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 1, 2009)

For me it has to be wine. It can be a costly passion but oh-so-worth it. 

My favourite late night sin ... well, other than the other obvious one  ... is a quiet couple of hours in front of a Stargate DVD (or somesuch) with a bottle of excellent chardonnay or sauvignon blanc (or a blend like Black Stump), a hunk of Danish Blue or Stilton cheese and a packet of crackers.

Ah, heaven!


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 1, 2009)

Big Mac, fries and a Coke.


----------



## Flea (Sep 1, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> Big Mac, fries and a Coke.



Yes!  Make my coke vanilla, and add about half a pound of bacon to the burger.

Since moving to the South about 10 years ago I've acquired a taste for southern and country cuisine that I expect will stay with me for good.  I'll never forget my first visit to a Picadilly buffet.  I was vegetarian at the time, and I wanted the "vegetable platter."  Three vegetables and a drink. I got sweet potatoes, green beans (had to pick out the bacon of course,) a little spinach salad, and an extra little bowl of mac'n' cheese.  The woman on the cafeteria line ran a little slowly, so I got to the cashier without the mac'n'cheese.  The cashier was confused - "wait, you got the ... but the salad is extra ... where's your third vegetable?"  Then the mac was passed up the line.  "Oh! _There's_ your other vegetable!"   And she happily rang me up.  She had no idea why my Yankee friend and I laughed hysterically.  Only in the South does macaroni edge out a salad for vegetable status. No wonder obesity is such a problem.  But that's a separate conversation.

I also love the rotgut fish sticks.

I'm still on my TV fast right now, but it's been a cherished tradition for years to watch the Sunday night lineup on FOX.  I originally got hooked with the third season of X-Files, and it's been a beloved vice ever since.  Some of my friends in college used to do the same with Beverly Hills 90210; but they would extend it to include home manicures, facials, and lots of cheap wine.  None of them were vain at all, it was just part of the ritual.  :ultracool


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 1, 2009)

Flea said:


> Yes! Make my coke vanilla, and add about half a pound of bacon to the burger.


 
Now why do you have to go and mess with perfection?

I'm with you on Waffle House too.  Never ate at one until this spring when we drove down to Atlanta.  After seeing a sign for WH on every highway exit in Georgia - seriously, _every_ exit - we thought we'd try it.  It's kinda like Wall Drugs, you look at 400 miles worth of billboards, you just have to stop.  I looove WH waffles.  Good thing there's one here in town, but I do have to pass several exits to get to it.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 1, 2009)

Flea said:


> Even the most health-minded people in the world have their downfall. We all have something we can't say no to. What's yours?
> 
> One of my favorite unhealthy pleasures is dining at the Waffle House. I only do it a couple times a year because it has a habit of staying with me ... :fart:... but it's sooooooo good.
> 
> Anyone else? Don't be shy now.


 
Waffle House is da' bomb! Love me some steak and eggs man. LOL 

Guilty pleasures? .... a bottle of single batch bourbon aged 9-10 years. Ohter than that...perhaps a sack-full of Krystals...so greasy but so good. I love some gut-bombs even though they don't love me. LOL


----------



## Flea (Sep 1, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Chocolate cake, hot fudge *and* MA???? Be still my beating heart, I think *I'm* in love....We'd be damn lucky to live to 50, but man what a great way to go!!



Thanks!  You know, maybe we should have a Personals forum on MT.  We could call it Martial _Hearts._  What say, Bob?  :wink1:


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a great name, *Flea* - kudos


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 1, 2009)

1. A nice chocolate bar topped with walnuts--not pre-mixed in, this way I get the freshest quality.

2. that devilish concoction of Coldstone's, chocolate pudding ice cream. Whoever came up with that is made of 100 percent pure evil.

3.  Any flavor of creamy cheesecake.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 1, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> My favourite late night sin ... well, other than the other obvious one  ... is a quiet couple of hours in front of a Stargate DVD (or somesuch) with a bottle of excellent chardonnay or sauvignon blanc (or a blend like Black Stump), a hunk of Danish Blue or Stilton cheese and a packet of crackers.
> 
> Ah, heaven!


 
Judging by what youve written, my guess is youre single Sukerkin.?? Just an observation based on deduction....


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Judging by what youve written, my guess is youre single Sukerkin.?? Just an observation based on deduction....



I might fancy to snap him up if he was    He's quite taken by a fine lass.


----------



## Flea (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, here's another true confession - I love trashy movies!!  Especially anything by Troma.  Talk about rotting your brain ...

[yt]xyPrJb1_IdI[/yt]

I'm still looking for this particular title.  Now if only I could remember what it's _called_ again ...


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2009)

The misfits were always the heroes in Troma!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 2, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Judging by what youve written, my guess is youre single Sukerkin.?? Just an observation based on deduction....


 



No, just blessed with a most excellent missus, whose body-clock runs to a different beat to mine.  She's an early-to-bed type of girl whereas I am a night-owl.

If, on the other hand, you are implying we should be engaged in other 'guilty pleasures' in the late hours ...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 2, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> No, just blessed with a most excellent missus, whose body-clock runs to a different beat to mine. She's an early-to-bed type of girl whereas I am a night-owl.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you are implying we should be engaged in other 'guilty pleasures' in the late hours ...


 
Stargate, blue cheese, wine and hints of others things going on? Easy mistake to make!!

Which stargate? I&#8217;m kind of partial to Atlantis myself.

My other half is the same way. I can go to bed at midnight and get up for 5am. She has to go to bed at 9pm just to be halfway alive when she get up for 7am, and still needs to have two cups of coffee just to oil the joints.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 2, 2009)

My passion for Stargate embraces all but I prefer the 'original' series if pressed on the matter.  Atlantis is good and Rodney is a great character  ... Rhonan (sp) on the other hand ...


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 2, 2009)

Hawke said:


> Afternoon Tea (it's the sweets that comes with it).
> 
> Life is good.


 
I'm envisioning a shadowy figure sipping tea from a fragile bone china cup, pinky finger extended daintily... who then delivers a vicious back-elbow to the elderly lady next to him as he lunges for a delicious cake...


----------



## Live True (Sep 3, 2009)

Flea said:


> It's a good thing that's some solid plastic or _nobody_ would have gotten to enjoy it.
> 
> The other day at an ice cream shoppe I ordered a slice of midnight chocolate cake with buttercream frosting. Then I had them top it with both hot fudge and whipped cream. The guy behind the counter proposed to me on the spot.


  hot dang! I'm in love...though with the cake or you, Flea...I'm not sure. The chocolate is blurring my vision with sugar hapiness...but I DO love the way you think!....GRIN!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 3, 2009)

Flea said:


> Oh, here's another true confession - I love trashy movies!! Especially anything by Troma. Talk about rotting your brain ...
> 
> [yt]xyPrJb1_IdI[/yt]
> 
> I'm still looking for this particular title. Now if only I could remember what it's _called_ again ...


 
Toma rocks! 

I just watched "_Chopper Chicks in Zombie Town_" recently. I'd forgotten how awesome that movie was. LOL


----------



## Live True (Sep 3, 2009)

sooo many, but some off the top of my head:

Lindt's pistachio chocolate bars

Spanish tawny port

beef jerky

Joss Whedon anything marathons

NCIS marathons (I don't watch a lot of tv, so when I can sit in front of the tv for hours...it's a guilty pleasure)

sleeping in til 9 or even..gasp...noon (sigh..haven't done that since I had my little angel...god/dess how I miss a good slug-a-bed morn!)

dark chocolate and peanut butter

Anita Blake vampire novels

double order of scatterd, covered and chunked

a slab of bbq ribs so good it's allll over your hands and face when done

a plate of king crab legs, with drawn butter


----------

